# Anyone for Morocco?



## maureenandtom (Mar 4, 2021)

UK opens new ferry trade route to BYPASS the EU
					

PLANS for a new direct shipping route between the UK and Morocco, which bypasses the EU, have been confirmed by Poole Harbour Commissioners.




					www.express.co.uk
				




_"The proposed ferry service would travel between Poole in Dorset and Tanger Med near Tangier. The *"roll-on, roll-off" service* would cut the journey time between Britain and Morocco in half from six days to just three. "

Roll-on, roll-off ferry ??  Three days?_


----------



## Brockley (Mar 4, 2021)

I had an itinerary all planned out using the Vicarious guide, swmbo was keen too. Unfortunately we did a cruise when I was 60 (never again!) it took in Agadir. What a let down, I’d still love to go but the experience we had there from a cruise ship has finished any possible chance. Understandable really, captive tourists etc etc, she won’t entertain the idea now.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hope it's a go'er. Although anyone that take six days to get to Morocco has too much holiday


----------



## xsilvergs (Mar 4, 2021)

I've motorcycled around Morocco, not my favourite place.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 4, 2021)

Brockley said:


> took in Agadir. What a let down,


I didn't like it, not a Black Lace fan myself


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 4, 2021)

Done a day trip there from Gib, lucky to come out with my underpants left, countryside very nice, esp the wildflowers growing.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Done a day trip there from Gib, lucky to come out with my underpants left, countryside very nice, esp the wildflowers growing.


Why did you leave your underpants in Morocco?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 5, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Why did you leave your underpants in Morocco?




He went in that club down the alleyway, you know the one, it`s on your recommended list


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 5, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> He went in that club down the alleyway, you know the one, it`s on your recommended list


Is that the street of a thousand windows?
Probably why Trev had trouble


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 5, 2021)

First time I went abroad it was on a youth trip to Morocco.  Coach through France and Spain.  Around Morocco in old army trucks.  Also done a day trip to Tangiers from Southern Spain a few years ago.  The interior of Morocco is amazing and I would be happy to go back there again, getting through any of the port cities as quickly as possible.  It only takes 24 hours to get to Northern Spain.  Three days to Tangier Med is perfectly possible.


----------



## QFour (Mar 5, 2021)

Simon Reeves did a program on Morocco. Not the nicest of places. Lot of people trying to get from Morocco into Ceuta so they can cross into Spain. Ceuta let Moroccans foot tourists in to buy goods then they haul them back through the border crossing to sell at a small profit. Went on holiday many years ago. The hotel was in the middle of knowhere on the coast so you used the local train. Went on the train one day and we got off my wife asked if I had seen the guy in the flowing white robes. He had been smiling at her while jerking himself off under his robes.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 5, 2021)

QFour said:


> Simon Reeves did a program on Morocco. Not the nicest of places. Lot of people trying to get from Morocco into Ceuta so they can cross into Spain. Ceuta let Moroccans foot tourists in to buy goods then they haul them back through the border crossing to sell at a small profit. Went on holiday many years ago. The hotel was in the middle of knowhere on the coast so you used the local train. Went on the train one day and we got off my wife asked if I had seen the guy in the flowing white robes. He had been smiling at her while jerking himself off under his robes.


They cannot afford glasses the poor sods.


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 5, 2021)

in my yoof was meant to go on a camping safari to morocco but the holiday industry was prone to that in those days, went again 20 years ago and had just given up smoking my key for quitting was growing my hair so i was ponytail & van dyke beard (much like now lol) but no one over there would believe i wasn’t on the hippie trail & kept offering me marijuana even the bloody customs on the way back luckily given that up 40 years ago, 
    an oft quoted comment about the brexit time limit was that morocco would be pleased nipping over there can spread your 90 days out , but the normal ? method of going over via cuesta so you don’t have an exit stamp for rabies etc will be the last thing wanted now


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 5, 2021)

WE did the old town markets with a tour guide who had a suited and booted sunglasses team follow us, all armed with pistols.


----------



## UFO (Mar 6, 2021)

We were in Morocco for 24 nights in February -  March 2015.

Great sights, nice, helpful people, no hassles, even in Marakech's Jemaa el Fna market at night.


----------



## maingate (Mar 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> WE did the old town markets with a tour guide who had a suited and booted sunglasses team follow us, all armed with pistols.



Just like home then Trev.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 6, 2021)

Went by plane in 2014.Stayed at hotel in Marrakech went to famous souk market iJemaa el Fnaa in centre of Marrakech and me and missus were led further and further into market thought we were being abducted. Easy to get well lost in there so be careful.Rest of place ok but run down and many scammers. Cheap to be fair. Would visit again though.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 7, 2021)

My first "Adventure Holiday" was to Morocco (1992 !)
A small group tour with Exodus (15of us) travelling round in an old army lorry.
Great in-built security of numbers mainly.
My wallet got nicked in Marrakesh by kids who had probably been trained by Fagin.
But got it back for a small donation.....so a scam but a very cheap one.
Really enjoyed it...might go again except it simply would not fit with our current modus operandi
I do not think Nida would enjoy it either so almost certainly nogo
The 90 day Schengen limit is no great problem for us (although annoying)


----------



## witzend (Mar 9, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> _"The proposed ferry service would travel between Poole in Dorset and Tanger Med near Tangier. The *"roll-on, roll-off" service* would cut the journey time between Britain and Morocco in half from six days to just three. "_


Was passenger traffic mentioned or just goods


----------



## mark61 (Mar 9, 2021)

witzend said:


> Was passenger traffic mentioned or just goods


 
Just trade/goods is mentioned in the few things I've seen about it.


----------



## witzend (Mar 10, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Just trade/goods is mentioned in the few things I've seen about it.


Yes thats all I've been able to find as well the ferry to Spain puts a lot of people off so I guess this trip won't be overly appealing. Now  African Lorries rolling of at Poole will be worth a look


----------



## skippy (Mar 10, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> UK opens new ferry trade route to BYPASS the EU
> 
> 
> PLANS for a new direct shipping route between the UK and Morocco, which bypasses the EU, have been confirmed by Poole Harbour Commissioners.
> ...


Thanks great news when my latest vehicle is converted  will definitely give this a try.


----------

